# Blocking off 2 gears on Shinao DI2



## dannyaaron (May 7, 2019)

Does anyone know if you are able to block off 2 gears on DI2's without doing damage to the derailer mechanism. I have a junior racer that can only have a his smallest cog as a 16. So I need to block off the 14 and the 15 gears on his 28X14 junior cassette


----------



## pdlpsher (Oct 14, 2018)

Not that I’m aware off. eTube will only disable the small-small (small ring and the two smallest cogs) on certain gear setups. But it won’t stop big-small combos. I want to disable the small-big combos but I haven’t seen anything in eTube to do it. The only way to lock out the small-big combos is to enable synchroshift, which I don’t want to do. You might want to check out the synchroshift section under the eTube app and see if you can customize it to avoid the big-small combos. It’s worth a try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

